# CSUSA Discontinued Kits  ??



## Randy_ (Sep 6, 2007)

Anybody know what is going on??  A day or two ago Mr, Ben Williams, general manager of CSUSA posted a comment that the Ligero kit was being discontinued and was on sale on the web site.  I was a little puzzled as I didn't see any discount indicated on the web site for that kit and I had always thought the Ligero was a popular kit; but really didn't worry about it as it is not a kit that I care to make.  

Well, tonight, I was rummaging through the CSUSA web site looking for data to add to the PRC and came across the page for the Havana kit with a big red banner declaring "CLOSEOUT" and with all of the prices discounted.

Looks to me like there may be some confusion here.  I'm going to call them tomorrow and see what is going on; but if there are any Havana lovers out there, you may be looking at a deal  Funny thing, though, is that the "SALE" price listed on the web site is the same as the list price in the current catalog??  CSUSA has always had annoying little problems with their web site.....looks like this is another one??


----------



## gerryr (Sep 6, 2007)

Scared me half to death.  I sell quite a few Havana ballpoints, but after going to their site it looks like only the rollerball and fountain pen are on closeout, at least for now.  I'm calling them tomorrow to find out if those are actually being discontinued or what the deal is.  If they're going to discontinue the ballpoint, I'll need to order a bunch.  I don't really care about the rollerball and fountain pen since the only good plating they had was Rhodium and they're more expensive than the El Presidente and El Toro which have better platings.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2007)

Randy, you are right about CS seemingly always having problems keeping their web site up to date and accurate. That is why I always place orders only by telephone and question nearly every little detail. e.g. "Is that recommended drill size REALLY what I need?" Half the time they have changed specs. but it isn't reflected in the catalog or on the web site.
As for the Havana being discontinued, I believe that is cause for celebration. Nuttin' but trouble IMHO.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just called them and even the Havana ballpoint is being discontinued.[V]  This ballpoint is close to being the most trouble-free ballpoint I've ever made.  So, I ordered a bunch of ballpoints as well as rollerballs and fountain pens.  I don't know what your problem is with these Frank, but I have never encountered a problem with any of them, other than problems I created by not doing something right.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the prices on the website correct...they don't seem to be discounted any? The SALE price is the same as in the catalog. I actually don't suppose "Closeout" or "SALE" prices are required to be a  price lower than the regular price.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I just called them and even the Havana ballpoint is being discontinued.[V]  This ballpoint is close to being the most trouble-free ballpoint I've ever made.  So, I ordered a bunch of ballpoints as well as rollerballs and fountain pens.  I don't know what your problem is with these Frank, but I have never encountered a problem with any of them, other than problems I created by not doing something right.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Are the prices on the website correct...they don't seem to be discounted any? The SALE price is the same as in the catalog. I actually don't suppose "Closeout" or "SALE" prices are required to be a  price lower than the regular price.....



Don:  Eric indicated to me that the web site is a little out of whack with reality, again!!  The posted "sale prices" for the Havana are incorrect and the sale prices for the Ligero have not yet been posted, yet.  For folks who like one or the other or both of those kits, it would be prudent to place your orders right now by phone to be assured that CSUSA doesn't run out of the kits that you want.  I don't know if the quantity mix and match discount applies to sale items; but if so there is a really good deal here for those who are interested.  Maybe Gerry knows since he just placed an order??


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea if quantity discounts apply or not because I only ordered Havanas and they are already discounted.

BTW, I don't think these are the only kits being discontinued.  I have a 2007 Summer Clearance sale flyer from CS that came with a replacement part and there are other pen kits on it besides the Havana and Ligero as well as a lot of other things.  It's my impression from talking with them today that everything on the flyer is being discontinued.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 7, 2007)

From my experience with the group buys, discontinued items do receive the quantity discounts.  That was the only way I could afford the Gold Standard Europeans.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 7, 2007)

They used to have a discontinued item section in the old web site.  They don't seem to have that in the new one.  I wish I had one of those fliers.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

Email Eric.  He just offered to send me one since I didn't get one either.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Are the prices on the website correct...they don't seem to be discounted any? The SALE price is the same as in the catalog. I actually don't suppose "Closeout" or "SALE" prices are required to be a  price lower than the regular price.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Don, the only Havana's I have done were fountain pens. After assembly, they would not cap. Sent back to CS, they found the internal dimensions were too small and the plastic coupler was being distorted. That was their finding on their product. My experience was that this problem was consistent. No opinion involved here, fact is the Havana kits are poorly designed and executed, CS proved it.


----------



## bkc (Sep 7, 2007)

I ordered some of the rhodium ball point Havanas ($7.18ea) And from the way the woman talked there is a LONG list of discontinued things.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Email Eric.  He just offered to send me one since I didn't get one either.



Cancel that idea.  I was assuming the notice would be snail mailed; but Eric is going to email it.  No need to bother him with a bunch of requests.  I will forward to you whatever he sends to me or maybe even post it here if that is legal??


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />....._ have done were fountain pens. After assembly, they would not cap. Sent back to CS, they found the internal dimensions were too small and the plastic coupler was being distorted. That was their finding on their product. My experience was that this problem was consistent. No opinion involved here, fact is the Havana kits are poorly designed and executed, CS proved it._


_

Makes me wonder why they don't catch this kind of stuff before they start selling the kit??  Also makes me wonder......I assume they would not sell a kit with a known problem even if at a discounted price??  There must be other considerations here that we are not privy to.  I certainly don't recall hearing about serious or widespread problems with the Ligero._


----------



## louisbry (Sep 7, 2007)

I just received an order from CSUSA and received a flyer with four pages of sale items at 30 percent off the catalog prices.  It is dubbed as "2007 Summer Clearance Sale - 30 % off"  The webb site has some items listed but the prices are wrong.

Louis


----------



## ericatcraft (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey everyone,

To address some of your concerns: 

We have decided to discontinue a number of items from our catalog, including some pen kits.  These items are being discontinued because of poor sales performance and/or availability issues, NOT because of concerns over quality. 

I apologize for the prices not yet being effective online, we are working on it at the moment and hope to resolve the issue soon.  We ran into an unexpected problem (I guess all problems are unexpected!) with our web host.  In the meantime you can get the prices by calling our customer service team at 1-800-551-8876.

Thanks for your interest and your patience.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can someone who has this sale flyer scan it and send it to me?  Or maybe post it here?

Thanks
Rick Beckham


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beck3906_
> <br />Can someone who has this sale flyer scan it and send it to me?  Or maybe post it here?



Eric has requested that the e-flyer "NOT" be posted until they work out their web problems; but emailing it to individuals is OK with him.  Send me your address and I will email you a copy.  The IAP email won't work since you cannot have attachments.

Note the flyer came to me as a PDF file and would not display correctly from the email.  You will probably have to download the attachment and then view it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 7, 2007)

Randy, Sent you my E-Mail address, When you get a moment  please send me a copy. 
                 Thanks Roy





> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2007)

I got quite a few requests; but I will get them all out tonight.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


_

Randy, I have to qualify my statement before I give an opinion on this. I like CS and do business with them regularly. NOW: However, it is obvious there are major flaws in their management system. The catalog frequently has errors in it and is rarely up to date with the rest of the company. They often recommend incorrect drill sizes. Why? I dunno. Just plain screw-up with lack of oversight and quality control. As you say, the problems I encountered with the Havana should not have happened after the design stages and production was authorized. They sold a defective product. If I could make a few recommendations to CS, the first would be to hire expert ad writers for the catalog; have a QC team check EVERYTHING before the first unit is sold; and third, put out the catalog less frequently. That would allow changes to be made without rushing. New items or corrections could be sent with orders or as inserts or e-mail alerts to those who receive them. Methinks only two or three catalogs a year might be less expensive than monthly also. But wadda I know? I don't own the company._


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if all the items on the list are discontinued or is it just a summer clearance?  The flier does not say discontinued.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> <b>_Snip_</b>
> 
> ...



Whaddaya mean _<b>LESS </b>_frequently??  I've requested the <b>_NEW _</b>2007 catalog twice and still haven't gotten it.  My last order was around $200 but I ain't ordering anything from them till I get a new catalogue.

I don't need no stinkin' Ligeros, or Havanas...


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> As for the Havana being discontinued, I believe that is cause for celebration. Nuttin' but trouble IMHO.



I'm shedding no tears over this one myself, I really don't like this kit anyhow (though the ballpoint is a nice pen, but I've never made one, they just look nice). 

I hate the roller and FP. The nib assembly on them just look cheesy as does the posting stud. 

The biggest problem I have with it is the requirement of parting off for the center band. This is just a stupid design that makes making this pen a bit of a headache.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />.....third, put out the catalog less frequently. That would allow changes to be made without rushing. New items or corrections could be sent with orders or as inserts or e-mail alerts to those who receive them. Methinks only two or three catalogs a year might be less expensive than monthly also.....



Is this some hyperbole sneaking in from the old newspaper days?  Far as I know they only do 2 catalogs a year.  Maybe you are thinking of Harbor Freight??[]


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 9, 2007)

Change is of the good!

I like it when companies change the style of kits, close out kits and add new kits. Innovation and perfection come from a willingness to try something different.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 26, 2007)

> Yes they have discontinued the Ligero Fountain Pen but not the
> rollerball.




The above comment is correct.  I just received an email from Eric Dorman at CSUSA confirming the information.  

Guess I misunderstood the original discussions as I thought both the FP and the RB were being discontinued; but that is "NOT" the case.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Jumped right on that project, only took 80 days!!!


----------

